# Surf fishing for stripers in November



## CosiestCrane7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Im heading out to Virginia beach around thanksgiving cause I have some time off and was planning to surf fish for stripers using some tsunami eels and maybe a deadly dick lure. Can anybody recommend around where would be a good spot to fish and if im using the right bait. All answers are appreciated .


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

New Jersey


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

I asked a similar question here a couple weeks ago. Basically the response I got is there really isn't a good striper fishery in the surf around virginia beach. You can, however, try around any bridges with lights on them at night. That's probably about as good as us fisherman stuck on the shore will get around here.


----------



## andobrodine (Oct 9, 2014)

I am relatively new to the VB area. I have extensive years of striper fishing in New England in the surf zone. I thought I would be out of luck myself, but over the last two weeks I have been able to pull a few schoolies from Rudee/Lynnhaven/ and actually Sandbridge. You have to find the concentrations of bait and it is critical to have the proper movement on the artificial. Stripers don't like to expend a ton of energy and they often single out an injured or slower baitfish. Definitely work moving water and any structure. Be persistent and you will find a few. I, unfortunately, am better versed in saltwater flyfishing, but check the beach out at low tide and look for slots and holes. Good hunting!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Your could try tossing lures at the Seagull Pier at the CBBT and shore line on the Duck Inn side of the Lesner Bridge. 

You could soak some bait by the jetty at Rudee Inlet. Free parking now I believe at the oceanfront.


----------



## Suds (Apr 17, 2010)

The problem with surf fishing throughout Hampton Roads is the overall lack of structure. The bottom throughout most of the area is either sand or mud, with few bottom features to hold fish. But there are a few. As previously mentioned Rudee Inlet and it's jetties are an exception. So is Lynnhaven Inlet and Little Creek Inlet. Also there are stone groins along the beach in Ocean View and Willoughby. I used to catch schoolies around them by casting top water plugs from the beach. Right out of the water onto the grill. Great eating. Good luck!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> New Jersey


 Sad but true


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

cape may.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried using surf fishing gear at the Kiptopeke fishing pier for stripers? Some cows are caught at the ships and I know you can't get baits out that far, but I have heard of them being caught around the big piling bunch just in front of the pier as well and you can get baits out that far for sure. I would think, especially with an easterly wind that you could even float some eels out on a balloon or large float. With so little opportunity elsewhere, I think it could be worth a shot.
The piling set is below the arrow:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

rwh said:


> Has anyone ever tried using surf fishing gear at the Kiptopeke fishing pier for stripers? Some cows are caught at the ships and I know you can't get baits out that far, but I have heard of them being caught around the big piling bunch just in front of the pier as well and you can get baits out that far for sure. I would think, especially with an easterly wind that you could even float some eels out on a balloon or large float. With so little opportunity elsewhere, I think it could be worth a shot.
> The piling set is below the arrow:
> 
> View attachment 14107


Fish off the far left side of the pier I was with Jerry Nicely fishing off the far left side of the pier he(Jerry) was fishing cut bait (mullet)and he caught a 35 pound striper on a ice cold freezing day, a couple years ago ( December 20).. we went again on the same day last year and caught nothing. I recently caught a 27 inch striper on the 1st day of October on the Chickahominy river bass fishing and had to let it go.


----------

